
HP ProLiant Servers Firmware Access Update (2014) - yuhong
http://h20564.www2.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=c04044353
======
yuhong
Notice they started this policy not long after
[http://lkml.org/lkml/2013/11/11/653](http://lkml.org/lkml/2013/11/11/653) was
posted.

